# Bull breed show this sunday



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bournemouth bullbreed show, anybody intersted in all types of bull breeds will enjoy it! (you can bring your dog along even if not entering)

Sunday September 7th. 2008 
contact Steve Barnett 0777 091 7773 for start time

the show venue is being held at 
WEST PARLEY MEMORIAL HALL 
CHRISTCHURCH ROAD 
WEST PARLEY 
DORSET BH 22 8TE 
This is a out side event weather permitting ! dogs must be kept on the lead at all times
Leave the M25 at junction M25/J12/M3/J2 and straight ahead into M3 direction SOUTHAMPTON, [M3] BASINGSTOKE. 50.7 miles 81.6 km 54 miles 86.9 km M25 Clockwise J9 -J14 (Leatherhead - Heathrow Terminal 4) 11. Leave the M3 at junction M27/J4 and straight ahead into M27 direction ROMSEY, THE WEST, BOURNEMOUTH, [M27] SO'TON DOCKS. 10.5 miles 16.9 km 104.7 miles 168.5 km M3 Southbound J2-3 (M25 - A322 Bagshot) 12. Leave the M27 at junction M27/J1 and straight ahead into A31. 9.7 miles 15.5 km 115.2 miles 185.4 km M3 Northbound J3-2 (A322 Bagshot - M25) 13. Continue straight into A31. 2.2 miles 3.6 km 124.8 miles 200.9 km M27 Eastbound J4 -J 7 (M3 - Southampton East) 14. Continue straight onto Ashley Heath Roundabout. 341 yards 312 m 127.1 miles 204.5 km 15. After 341 yards take the 1st Exit off the Ashley Heath Roundabout (Roundabout) into A338. 5.2 miles 8.3 km 127.3 miles 204.8 km 16. Continue straight into B3073 (Hurn Road). 3.5 miles 5.6 km 132.4 miles 213.1 km 17. You are entering FERNDOWN. 18. Continue straight into B3073 (Christchurch Road). 452 yards 413 m 135.9 miles 218.7 km 19. You have arrived your destination "B3073 (Christchurch Road), FERNDOWN (UK-BH22


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont know wether the weather is gonna hold out ,or else i might have went


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Morning,

Can you tell me if this show comes up North? Im near Durham.

nic


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

the show goes all over the place 
best thing to do is phone steve barnet
show has been cancelled today


----------



## Lolo (Sep 8, 2008)

it is pity  In our country there aren't so much shows


----------

